# vergüenza ajena



## gatogab

¿Hay alguna expresión en italiano al sentimiento que puede probar una persona al ver otra, que a su parecer, hace cosas ridículas y siente vergüenza por ella?
Por ejemplo, a mi sucede cuando veo "La Corrida, dilettanti allo sbaraglio" en la TV.

No creo que "mettere in imbarazzo" sea la más correcta, ya que una persona puede "provare imbarazzo" per muchos motivos, en cambio la "vergüenza ajena" es circunscrita a una sola situación
Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ciao Gato, in una situazione simile, cioè vedendo uno spettacolo ridicolo come questo e osservandolo, appunto, da _spettatrice_, io direi con un'esclamazione:
"madonna, che figuraccia" o, soprattutto, "che figura di m...!"

In italiano una locuzione così precisa come "vergüenza ajena" non esiste,.


----------



## chlapec

Io non capisco bene perché non puoi dire "*provo imbarazzo* a vedere questo spettacolo". Mi sembra che sia abbastanza vicino a "siento vergüenza ajena".


----------



## honeyheart

Si potrebbe anche dire: "che spettacolo vergognoso!".


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Io non capisco bene perché non puoi dire "*provo imbarazzo* a vedere questo spettacolo". Mi sembra che sia abbastanza vicino a "siento vergüenza ajena".


Sí, de acuerdo, sobre todo si le agregamos *"per lui, lei, loro". *
Me refería a que puedo probrar "imbarazzo" también por algo que he hecho yo. Pero me doy cuenta que se puede usar como "imbarazzo per altri"



honeyheart said:


> Si potrebbe anche dire: "che spettacolo vergognoso!".


 
HyHt, lo spettacolo in se non è vergognoso, bensì il comportamento che mi pare ridicolo di alcune persone che si esibiscono e provo vergogna per loro.
Si tratta, secondo gli esperti, del nome a una emozione da poco entrata nella letteratura, e che viene tradotta all'inglese come "*vergüenza española"* (spanish shame)

Molte grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il fatto è che in italiano non c'è un'espressione simile che si possa sintetizzare con due parole. È intraducibile. Come il "duende", o "que me quiten lo bailao", o la "saudade" in portoghese. O come il "traduttore traditore" in italiano


----------



## 0scar

Magari  "vergognarsi della vergogna degli altri".


----------



## chlapec

0scar said:


> "vergognarsi della *mancanza di* vergogna degli altri".


 
Anzi!


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Magari "vergognarsi della vergogna degli altri".


 


chlapec said:


> Anzi!


 

Secondo me, ciò che suggerite sarebbe compartire la vergogna, invece qui si tratta di provare vergogna per la figuraccia che fa l'altro.

_"Ho *provato vergogna per Onofrio* quando ho visto come offendeva sua moglie"_
_"Probé *vergüenza ajena* cuando escuché a Onofrio ofender a su esposa"_

Probar vergüenza por otro es probrar _'vergüenza ajena'_.


----------



## 0scar

Ojo que no se usa _probar _en castellano, en este caso es _sentir vergüenza_, y también, si corresponde, se dice _pasar vergüenza_.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Ojo que no se usa _probar _en castellano, en este caso es _sentir vergüenza_, y también, si corresponde, se dice _pasar vergüenza_.


 (Il solito "scivolone")


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> HyHt, lo spettacolo in se non è vergognoso, bensì il comportamento che mi pare ridicolo di alcune persone che si esibiscono e provo vergogna per loro.


Con "espectáculo" no me refería al programa de televisión, sino, precisamente, al comportamiento de estas personas, que a vos te provoca vergüenza ajena. La acepción para este caso es ésta:

*espectáculo* m. 
3. Acción que provoca escándalo o extrañeza:
_se emborrachó en la fiesta y dio un espectáculo deplorable_.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Con "espectáculo" no me refería al programa de televisión, sino, precisamente, al comportamiento de estas personas, que a vos te provoca vergüenza ajena. La acepción para este caso es ésta:
> 
> *espectáculo* m.
> 3. Acción que provoca escándalo o extrañeza:
> _se emborrachó en la fiesta y dio un espectáculo deplorable_.


 
Con esta agüita ha quedado más claro.


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> ¿Hay alguna expresión en italiano al sentimiento que puede probar una persona al ver otra, que a su parecer, hace cosas ridículas y siente vergüenza por ella?
> Por ejemplo, a mi sucede cuando veo "La Corrida, dilettanti allo sbaraglio" en la TV.
> 
> No creo que "mettere in imbarazzo" sea la más correcta, ya que una persona puede "provare imbarazzo" per muchos motivos, en cambio la "vergüenza ajena" es circunscrita a una sola situación
> Gracias.



In realtà un italiano direbbe "(che) vergogna!" e basta, intendendo in modo abbastanza univoco che* la vergogna che prova lui, è causata dalle azioni degli altri.* 
Negli anni '90, ad esempio, nel bel mezzo degli scandali della prima repubblica, un quotidiano (il Giornale ????) titolò "Vergogna!" che si riferiva in modo decodificabilissimo (per un italiano) alla vergogna suscitata nel comune cittadino dalla scoperta della corruzione dilagante.

Se invece dici "*mi vergogno*" allora sì che introduci un'ambiguità: il verbo riflessivo mi mette in "attesa" (mentale) di definire *se sono io che mi vergogno per me stesso* (per la mia condotta, le mie azioni, il mio aspetto ecc) *o se provo vergogna per l'altrui *condotta, azioni ecc...


----------



## 0scar

En castellano también se dice_ ¡qué vergüenza!_ o simplemente _¡vergüenza!_ para expresar desaprobación o indignación, y no es lo mismo que _sentir vergüenza ajena._ 

*vergogna*
in espressioni esclamative, per esprimere forte biasimo, indignazione:_ che vergogna!_,_ rispondere in questo modo, vergogna! (De Mauro)_


Otro intento de traducción_:"sentire vergogna non propria"._


----------



## ursu-lab

"Sentire (*provare*) vergogna *non propria*" in italiano non significa niente.


----------



## gatogab

> Las traducciones de términos emocionales siempre son conflictivas y criticables. _Así, por ejemplo, la traducción de vergüenza ajena a otras lenguas no está __exenta de dificultad._
> Educación emocional y lengua.
> RAFAEL BISQUERRA ALZINA ​


 
HyHT, pensándolo bien, un borracho que da espectáculo deplorable en una fiesta es un acontecimiento objetivo.
Que un aficionado de música lírica se presente a un concurso TV cantando Nessun Dorma, desentonado como una campana, para muchas personas es cómico y se mueren de la risa; yo, en cambio, pruebo un sentimiento de vergüenza. Por lo que es más subjetivo.



> In realtà un italiano direbbe "(che) vergogna!" e basta, intendendo in modo abbastanza univoco che* la vergogna che prova lui, è causata dalle azioni degli altri.*
> Negli anni '90, ad esempio, nel bel mezzo degli scandali della prima repubblica, un quotidiano (il Giornale ????[R. Benigni dice che è come chiamare Figlio al figlio]) titolò "Vergogna!" che si riferiva in modo decodificabilissimo (per un italiano [sará perchè non sono italiano che ho capito che erano loro, i corrotti i quali dovevano vergognarsi?...Ma ricordo bene le scene all'uscita di quel albergo mentre usciva Craxi sotto una pioggia di monete lanciate dal pubblico in mezzo alla strada. Non penso che era per vergogna propia, bensì una punizione a chi consideravano un corrotto.) alla vergogna suscitata nel comune cittadino dalla scoperta della corruzione dilagante.
> 
> Se invece dici "*mi vergogno*" allora sì che introduci un'ambiguità: il verbo riflessivo mi mette in "attesa" (mentale) di definire *se sono io che mi vergogno per me stesso* (per la mia condotta, le mie azioni, il mio aspetto ecc) *o se provo vergogna per l'altrui condotta , azioni ecc... = vergüenza ajena*


 
Grazie Annapo.


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> "Sentire (*provare*) vergogna *non propria*" in italiano non significa niente.


 
Por eso _sentir vergüenza ajena_ no tiene traducción.


----------



## Neuromante

Venía justo a escribir lo mismo que Óscar.

Se trata de una expresión que hace referencia a un concepto que no existe en italiano: Sentir vergüenza en lugar de la persona que debería sentirla. No tiene traducción, no es una "cosa"


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> HyHT, pensándolo bien, un borracho que da espectáculo deplorable en una fiesta es un acontecimiento objetivo.
> Que un aficionado de música lírica se presente a un concurso TV cantando Nessun Dorma, desentonado como una campana, para muchas personas es cómico y se mueren de la risa; yo, en cambio, pruebo un sentimiento de vergüenza. Por lo que es más subjetivo.


Entiendo, GG, pero si es por eso, es lo mismo, porque el espectáculo lamentable que puede dar un borracho (en cualquier lado) también puede resultar cómico para muchas personas y darles mucha risa, mientras que a otras les provoca vergüenza ajena.

---


----------



## rachele

Ciao a tutti,
io penso che l'espressione che meglio traduce "verguenza ajena" è "mi sono vergognata per lui/lei/loro. Un abrazo, Rachele


----------



## gatogab

> *José Antonio Marina, dice: "Somos los únicos (hispanos) que sentimos 'vergüenza ajena', por eso en los libros de psicología se la conoce como 'spanish shame', vergüenza española."
> *José Antonio Marina Torres (Toledo, 1939) es un filósofo, ensayista y pedagogo español.


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> "... se la conoce como 'spanish shame', vergüenza española."



En estos casos, como bien sabemos, los angloparlantes usan (con el debido tono de desprecio) su querido adjetivo "patético", para referirse a personas a las que, por ejemplo, ven haciendo el ridículo. O sea que, técnicamente, ellos también conocen la "vergüenza ajena", sólo que *no empatizan* :

*patético, ca* adj.
2. Grotesco, que produce vergüenza ajena o pena:
_es un personaje patético_.


----------



## annapo

0scar said:


> En castellano también se dice_ ¡qué vergüenza!_ o simplemente _¡vergüenza!_ para expresar desaprobación o indignación, y no es lo mismo que _sentir vergüenza ajena._
> 
> *vergogna*
> in espressioni esclamative, per esprimere forte biasimo, indignazione:_ che vergogna!_,_ rispondere in questo modo, vergogna! (De Mauro)_
> 
> 
> Otro intento de traducción_:"sentire vergogna non propria"._


 
_Sentire vergogna non propria_ non significa niente. 

Eravamo partiti dal seguente quesito:
¿Hay alguna expresión en italiano al sentimiento que puede probar una persona al ver otra, que a su parecer, hace cosas ridículas y siente vergüenza por ella?

La risposta è sì: l'espressione di cui si domanda l'esistenza è "vergogna!" 

Non può generare alcuna ambiguità: se un italiano, di fronte ad uno spettacolo censurabile, dice "vergogna!" il 100% degli italofoni che assistono alla scena capirà univocamente che: "X si vergogna per l'altrui riprovevole condotta"


----------



## gatogab

annapo said:


> Non può generare alcuna ambiguità: se un italiano, di fronte ad uno spettacolo censurabile, dice "vergogna!" il 100% degli italofoni che assistono alla scena capirà univocamente che:* "X si vergogna per l'altrui riprovevole condotta"*


 
*¡Exijo una explicación! (Condorito dixit)*

In quest'articolo, il titolo dice "Vergogna!".
E, secondo la tua affermazione, il Vescovo prova vergogna per quelli striscioni.
Ma l'aricolo riferisce che il Vescovo è arrabbiatissimo.
Allora, come fa a provare vergogna e rabbia allo stesso tempo?
Anzi, dice che la città dovrebbe vergognarsi per quelli striscioni.
E' una accusa, secondo me.


----------

